# Sand Q's looking for A's



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Does such a thing exist as a non-silicate based inert sand?

The reason I ask is that I have used silicate sands in the past as an inert gravel or decorative type sand (in places where fertile substrate was not being used) and I have found that the silicate in the sand contributes substantially to diatom growth.


----------

